# Just some Wisconsin weekend riding!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

this was at a ATV park in the upper part of the state.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

and more


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

And yes the Cat (me) had to save the brute, tipped it up and drain the water from the tail pipe, and no water in the oil started it up and went on our way, boy he was lucky....Told him to wuit following me before he drowns>>>>LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think that was really wisconsin. 
I saw no cheese in any of the pics!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Your buddy needs to invest in some MIMB snorkles!!!


----------



## nate944 (Apr 28, 2010)

Where in wisconsin where you? City?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics,....

That Brute was awful close to the danger zone that gets you admission to the Ticking time bomb club:bigeyes:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

nate944 said:


> Where in wisconsin where you? City?


 Rome, Wisconsin at the Dyracuse rec park................ http://www.dyracusepark.dustndirt.com/


----------

